

Hyperlapse, Instagram’s New App, Is Like a $15,000 Video Setup in Your Hand - alex_ka
http://www.wired.com/2014/08/hyperlapse-instagrams-new-app-is-like-a-15000-video-setup-in-your-hand/?mbid=social_fb

======
madeofpalk
Paper, Bolt, Slingshot and now Hyperlapse? Not to mention Facebook proper,
Messenger and Instagram.

As much as I enjoy using Bolt, and I'm eager to give Hyperlapse a try, I do
wonder what's with Facebook's new found fascination for these 'microapps'? How
long will they maintain them for?

------
jamesbritt
Previously posted:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8227198](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8227198)

